# 457 Visa Picture Framer



## fintouch (Jun 13, 2011)

*457 Visa Picture Framer Wanted*

A position is available for a experienced Picture Framer in Perth Western Australia. If you have the qualifications in all aspects in Framing, we have a job for you.
Contact Andy


----------



## kamil (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi I just find your tread. Are you still looking for a framer? 

Thank you 

Kamil


----------



## fintouch (Jun 13, 2011)

kamil said:


> Hi I just find your tread. Are you still looking for a framer?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kamil


Kamil,
We are still looking for a Framer.
Are you experienced??
We need someone who is very good as we are very busy and do not have the time to teach.
Can you give us your cv and any informayion on your experience.
Andy


----------



## munsterbaz (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Andy 

I am wondering if the position is still open. I am currently in Sydney on a working holiday visa and i am looking to stay in Australia. Is there anyway i can contact you?


----------



## fintouch (Jun 13, 2011)

munsterbaz said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I am wondering if the position is still open. I am currently in Sydney on a working holiday visa and i am looking to stay in Australia. Is there anyway i can contact you?


The job is still available.
Are you qualified??
my number is 0412222949


----------



## zaratino (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah, I can do that if you want to sponsore me, I have relatives in Perth too


----------



## fintouch (Jun 13, 2011)

zaratino said:


> yeah, I can do that if you want to sponsore me, I have relatives in Perth too


You need to prove to me you are a fully qualified Picture Framer with cv etc.
You can email me 
[email protected]
or phone on 0412222949
This is a highly paid job for a self motivated fully experienced picture Framer who knows all aspects in framing and can produce quality with quantity for a very busy Gallery in Fremantle.
If you fit into this catigory we would love to take this further.

Andy


----------



## zaratino (Apr 5, 2012)

CV sent Andy, let me know asap, tnx


----------

